# Stuck in PCIe 1.1 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16 mode! Please Help!



## Samhain (Jan 31, 2014)

I have an Intel DZ87KLT-75K (rev 305) system board and a nVIDIA GeForce GTX 780 Ti GPU. For some reason GPU-Z is reporting my card as only capable of PCIe 1.1 x16. This does not change when I run the render option. I have never had this problem before. It started after I RMA'd my rev 304 board and replaced it with a rev 305 board. I have the latest BIOS, latest Intel chipset and ME drivers and latest nVIDIA driver. Nothing puts PCIe into 3.0 mode.

I reformatted and this seemed to fix it until I patched Windows 8.1 Pro x64 and installed all the current drivers. GPU-Z now reports PCIe 1.1 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16 again!

What would cause this???

I have PCIe ASPM disabled in the BIOS and in Windows, so that is not it.


----------



## Samhain (Jan 31, 2014)

BIOS reports the main PCIe x16 slot (which is the only slot populated) is running at 2.5GT/s instead of 8.0GT/s and the nVIDIA control panel reports PCIe x16 instead of PCIe x16 Gen3.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 31, 2014)

I think you answered your own question by stating it was fixed until you patched W8.1


----------



## Samhain (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes, that makes logical sense that it was a patch and/or driver, but it is odd that I have never had this issue before. Is anyone else seeing this?? I would think so if a Microsoft patch is causing it and/or an official Intel/nVIDIA driver.


----------



## ruff0r (Jan 31, 2014)

Samhain said:


> Yes, that makes logical sense that it was a patch and/or driver, but it is odd that I have never had this issue before. Is anyone else seeing this?? I would think so if a Microsoft patch is causing it and/or an official Intel/nVIDIA driver.


I am running Windows 8.1 and no my cards are running in 2.0 mode as they should.
If you can on a separated hard drive make a new installation of windows and see if the unpatched windows runs your card 16x 3.0.

Did you try to removed the Driver and install a new version with the old driver complete Deleted.


----------



## Samhain (Jan 31, 2014)

ruff0r said:


> I am running Windows 8.1 and no my cards are running in 2.0 mode as they should.
> If you can on a separated harddrive make a new installation of windows and see if the unpatched windows runs your card 16x 3.0.



Yes, I am going to test again after work. Just so frustrating that I RMA my board to fix one issue and another issue arises.


----------



## Samhain (Feb 1, 2014)

So when I reformat, GPUZ reports PCIe 3.0 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16 all the way up until I install the latest WHQL nVIDIA driver. Then it shows PCIe 1.1 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16. Running the render test does not change anything.


----------



## Samhain (Feb 1, 2014)

I noticed the Subvendor section says "Undefined (0000)". It hasnt always said this. What is going on?? I have an eVGA card.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 1, 2014)

Samhain said:


> So when I reformat, GPUZ reports PCIe 3.0 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16 all the way up until I install the latest WHQL nVIDIA driver. Then it shows PCIe 1.1 x16 / PCIe 1.1 x16. Running the render test does not change anything.


What are your bench marks showing? the same? slower?

Also after doing a few runs try the gpu driver earlier to the latest and see what happens..
I noticed weird shit when I had a green gpu and the reason I DONT OWN A GREEN GPU anymore

I think its just software not communicating proper with your hardware man TBH


----------



## Samhain (Feb 1, 2014)

I removed the card and cleaned the PCIe connector and now the Subvendor shows "EVGA (3842)". Bus Interface still hows PCIe 1.1 x16.

I next uninstalled the latest nVIDIA WHQL driver and rebooted. Now the Bus Interface reports PCIe 3.0 x16 again.

Reinstalled driver, subvendor still correct, but bus interface is back to PCIe 1.1 x16


----------



## FX-GMC (Feb 1, 2014)

Samhain said:


> I removed the card and cleaned the PCIe connector and now the Subvendor shows "EVGA (3842)". Bus Interface still hows PCIe 1.1 x16.
> 
> I next uninstalled the latest nVIDIA WHQL driver and rebooted. Now the Bus Interface reports PCIe 3.0 x16 again.
> 
> Reinstalled driver, subvendor still correct, but bus interface is back to PCIe 1.1 x16



Try the newest beta.

http://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/72572


----------



## Frick (Feb 1, 2014)

fullinfusion said:


> What are your bench marks showing? the same? slower?



This. If it performs as it should, just ignore it.


----------

